# GTI International



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi

Can someone please check that I am booked onto the GTI International Club Stand for Sun 27th June.
I checked the drop-down when buying the tickets online & have now received my tickets, but do not have a Club Stand pass.

Cheers

David


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You are not on the list I have been provided with today I'm afraid. I think you might need to contact them and ask for the stand pass to be arranged.

I would suggest an email so Sally on [email protected] as the best person to speak to 

Nick


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, thanks


----------

